# χαρακτηρισμένη αιγιάλεια ζώνη



## friny (Mar 29, 2012)

Το κτήριο είναι διατηρητέο και έχει *χαρακτηρισμένη *επίσημα *αιγιαλίτιδα ζωνη*.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 29, 2012)

Καλώς όρισες!

Σύμφωνα με το ΙΑΤΕ, η αιγιαλίτιδα ζώνη είναι territorial sea. Για το χαρακτηρισμένη θα έλεγα designated. Αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι εννοούν αιγιαλίτιδα ζώνη σε σχέση με κτίριο. Τι είναι η αιγιαλίτιδα ζώνη ενός κτιρίου; Ιδιωτική παραλία;


----------



## friny (Mar 29, 2012)

Είδα κι εγώ τον ορισμό στο ΙΑΤΕ αλλά εδώ αναφέρεται σε κτήριο που είναι χτισμένο πάνω ακριβώς στην όχθη της θάλασσας και επομένως δεν υπάρχει ιδιωτική παραλία.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 29, 2012)

Μήπως εδώ το «χαρακτηρισμένη» δεν αναφέρεται στη αιγιαλίτιδα ζώνη του ίδιου του κτιρίου, αλλά στο ότι η συγκεκριμένη περιοχή στην οποία βρίσκεται το κτίριο έχει αιγιαλίτιδα ζώνη η οποία έχει επισήμως χαρακτηριστεί και οριοθετηθεί με ΦΕΚ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 29, 2012)

Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως ένα κτίριο μπορεί να έχει _αιγιαλίτιδα ζώνη_, κάτι που καταρχήν χαρακτηρίζει θάλασσα:

ΑIΓΙΑΛIΤΙΔΑ ΖΩΝΗ
Ορισµός: Αιγιαλίτιδα Ζώνη είναι η Ζώνη Θάλασσας η παρακείµενη στην ακτή, πέραν από την ξηρά και τα εσωτερικά χωρικά ύδατα, πάνω στην οποία το κράτος ασκεί πλήρη κυριαρχία. Η κυριαρχία αυτή εκτείνεται στον εναέριο χώρο πάνω από την Αιγιαλίτιδα Ζώνη, όπως και στο βυθό και στο υπέδαφος.

Από εδώ.

Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα διατύπωσης στο αρχικό κείμενο.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 29, 2012)

Μάλλον εννοεί τον αιγιαλό και τα με αυτόν σχετικά κατά τον Ν. 2971/2001 «Αιγιαλός, παραλία και άλλες διατάξεις» (ΦΕΚ Α' 285/19.12.2001).


----------



## friny (Mar 29, 2012)

Εγώ νομίζω ότι απλά θέλουν να πούνε ότι το κτήριο είναι νόμιμα χτισμένο πάνω στην όχθη (είναι ένα κτίσμα του 19ου αιώνα) και δεν θεωρείται "καταπάτηση αιγιαλιού". Αλλά πώς να το διατυπώσω σωστα; "It is legaly built on the seashore" ;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 29, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω ποια θα είναι η σωστή διατύπωση, απλώς θέλω να σου θυμίσω ότι η λέξη "όχθη" δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με τη θάλασσα -- εκτός αν μιλάμε για την αριστερή όχθη του Ατλαντικού, δηλαδή τις ανατολικές ακτές της Αμερικής, και τη δεξιά όχθη, δηλαδή τις ακτές της Ευρώπης που βρέχονται από τον Ατλαντικό. Θέλω να πω ότι αν δεν υπάρχει απέναντι όχθη, η παραλία δεν ονομάζεται όχθη.

*όχθη* η *:* η καθεμιά από τις δύο λωρίδες ξηράς που περιορίζουν από δεξιά και αριστερά μια σημαντική ροή νερού: _Οι όχθες ενός ποταμού / του χειμάρρου. Ομαλές / απόκρημνες όχθες. Δεξιά* / αριστερή*_ ~. _Περνάω στην απέναντι_ ~. || (επέκτ.) για τη λωρίδα στεριάς που περικλείει οποιαδήποτε σημαντική ποσότητα νερού: _Οι όχθες της λίμνης._ || ακτή: _Για να ελέγχει κάποιος ένα θαλάσσιο πέρασμα πρέπει να κατέχει και τις δύο του όχθες._ ΦΡ _η άλλη_ ~_,_ η διαφορετική άποψη και εκείνοι που την υποστηρίζουν· η άλλη πλευρά.


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2012)

Θα μπορούσες να πεις επίσης κάτι σαν "has its own officially designated section of the beach", αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς χαρακτηρίζεται νομικά ούτε εδώ ούτε από τους Εγγλέζους. Τι δικαιώματα χρήσης του αιγιαλού / της παραλίας έχει; Να την περιφράξει για να απλώνουν τις κορμάρες τους χωρίς να τους παρενοχλούν άλλοι κολυμβητές; Το πρόβλημά μου είναι στην απόδοση τού «έχει« δηλαδή.


----------



## friny (Mar 29, 2012)

Προφανως! Είναι αρκετά κακογραμμένο το κείμενο, έχει κι άλλα λάθη απλά έχω κολλήσει στο συγκεκριμένο. Σκέφτηκα και το beach encroachment, αλλά κολλάω στη διατύπωση. "There is no beach encroachement"; 
Και η τιμή του οικοπέδου μόλις 9 εκατομμύρια ευρώ... τζάμπα πράμα!


----------



## friny (Mar 29, 2012)

Συγγνώμη Νίκο, γράφαμε ταυτόχρονα, η προηγούμενη απάντηση πήγαινε στην Αλεξάνδρα. Νομίζω η διατύπωσή σου είναι η πιο δόκιμη. Και από το ελληνικό κείμενο δεν βγαίνει νόημα. Σας ευχαριστώ για τον κόπο!


----------



## Eudokia (Mar 29, 2012)

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα
Μόλις είδα το νήμα σας. Αν μου επιτρέπετε να ψαχτώ λίγο πριν σας πω την άποψή μου. Πιστεύω ότι το ελληνικό κείμενο εννοεί "χαρακτηρισμένη γραμμή αιγιαλού". Για να δοθεί οποιαδήποτε έγκριση σε παραθαλάσσιο οικόπεδο (από την εμπειρία μου στο γραφείο, με ξενοδοχεία) πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να υπάρχει χαρακτηρισμένη γραμμή παραλίας και γραμμή αιγιαλού, διότι επιβάλλεται να τηρούνται ελάχιστες αποστάσεις από αυτήν, κατά τη δόμηση. Για να χαρακτηριστεί η γραμμή αιγιαλού απαιτείται μια γραφειοκρατική διαδικασία, αρκετά χρονοβόρα, απ' όσο θυμάμαι. 
Άρα μήπως εννοεί ότι είναι πλεονέκτημα το γεγονός ότι η γραμμή αιγιαλού είναι ήδη χαρακτηρισμένη;


----------



## friny (Mar 29, 2012)

Πολύ πιθανό... Είναι ένα κείμενο για real estate οπότε μάλλον σε αυτό αναφέρεται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 29, 2012)

Ευχαριστούμε Ευδοκία. Θα ήταν έτσι κι αλλιώς χρήσιμο να ξέρουμε την αγγλική ορολογία (αν υπάρχει), ανεξάρτητα από τυχόν προθεσμίες της Φρύνης. :)

@Φρύνη: Καθυστερημένα και πρωθύστερα, καλωσόρισες!


----------



## Elsa (Mar 29, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μήπως εδώ το «χαρακτηρισμένη» δεν αναφέρεται στη αιγιαλίτιδα ζώνη του ίδιου του κτιρίου, αλλά στο ότι η συγκεκριμένη περιοχή στην οποία βρίσκεται το κτίριο έχει αιγιαλίτιδα ζώνη η οποία έχει επισήμως χαρακτηριστεί και οριοθετηθεί με ΦΕΚ;



Νομίζω κι εγώ πως είναι αυτό που λέει η Ευδοκία λίγο πριν και ο Ζαζ παραπάνω, αλλά σίγουρα είναι πολύ κακοδιατυπωμένο στα ελληνικά!


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2012)

Δηλαδή να πάμε εδώ και σε delineation of the foreshore;

Και καλά να μην το ξέρουν η friny ή η Eudokia. Αλλά εγώ είμαι αδικαιολόγητος που το ξέχασα.


----------



## friny (Mar 29, 2012)

Είχα κοιτάξει αυτό το νήμα πριν κάνω την ερώτηση αλλά η κακή διατύπωση του κειμένου με έκανε να αναρρωτιέμαι αν είναι για το ίδιο θέμα. Δεν μπορούσα να επικοινωνήσω με τον πελάτη για να μου το ξεκαθαρίσει και αποφάσισα να το διατυπώσω ως "designated section of the seashore". Όπως και να έχει το έχω ήδη παραδώσει και τουλάχιστον μάθαμε (; ) και τι παίζει με την ορολογία. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια!
@drsiebenmal: Ευχαριστώ για τα καλοσωρίσματα!


----------



## Eudokia (Mar 29, 2012)

Για την ιστορία, τώρα, αφού παραδόθηκε το κείμενο:
Στο Ν. 2971/2001, όπως τροποποιήθηκε με το Ν.3978/2011, και συγκεκριμένα στο άρθρο 5 χρησιμοποιείται η ορολογία "καθορισμός οριογραμμών αιγιαλού και παραλίας". Επίσης, όπως σωστά αναφέρεται και στο παλαιότερο νήμα για το ίδιο θέμα από τον Nickel, ο αιγιαλός ορίζεται ως ζώνη και όχι ως γραμμή, άρα αιγιαλός και αιγιαλίτιδα ζώνη μάλλον το ίδιο είναι. Συνεπώς, η φράση "με χαρακτηρισμένη αιγιαλίτιδα ζώνη" θα μπορούσε να διατυπωθεί πιο σωστά "με καθορισμένο αιγιαλό".
Η λέξη foreshore, κατά τα λεξικά μου, ορίζεται όπως ακριβώς ο αιγιαλός, ως ζώνη. Γιατί να μην χρησιμοποιήσουμε το ρήμα determined, όπως τεκμηριώνει ο Nickel στο παλαιότερο νήμα, αντί του delineate, το οποίο αναφέρεται σε ένα όριο και όχι σε ζώνη; Δηλαδή "determined foreshore";
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, ο καθορισμένος αιγιαλός (ή η "χαρακτηρισμένη αιγιαλίτιδα ζώνη", κατά το ΚΠ) όχι μόνο δεν αφορά το κτίριο, αλλά ούτε καν το ακίνητο, αφού ανήκει σαν έκταση (τόσο ο αιγιαλός όσο και η παραλία) στο δημόσιο. Ίσως, αν το καταλαβαίνω σωστά, το ελληνικό κείμενο θα έπρεπε να είχε διατυπωθεί π.χ."στη συγκεκριμένη θέση υπάρχει καθορισμένος αιγιαλός".

Τώρα, βέβαια, δεν είμαι και σίγουρη ποια ακριβώς είναι η περίπτωση του ακινήτου. Αν διαβάσει κανείς ολόκληρο το άρθρο 5 του παραπάνω νόμου, βλέπει ότι γίνεται ένας διαχωρισμός με τον "παλαιό αιγιαλό", ο οποίος πρέπει επίσης να καθορίζεται (αναφέρεται μάλιστα και ο διαχωρισμός "μέχρι το έτος 1884"), ενώ μιλάει και για απαλλοτριώσεις κτισμάτων που εμπίπτουν σε αυτές τις περιοχές. Αλλά όλα αυτά μάλλον αφορούν όποιον ενδιαφερθεί για το ακίνητο και όχι τον μεταφραστή. 
Συγχωρέστε με για την πολυλογία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 29, 2012)

Από όλα αυτά, καταλαβαίνω με ασφάλεια αυτό: Η χρήση του όρου «αιγιαλίτιδα ζώνη» στο ελληνικό κείμενο πηγής είναι λάθος, αφού ως αιγιαλίτιδα ζώνη ορίζεται νομικά κάτι διαφορετικό από τον αιγιαλό. Εάν κάποιος θέλει περ μάρε περ τέρα (:)) να τον περιγράψει ως «ζώνη», θα πρέπει (κτγμ, πάντα) να χρησιμοποιεί διαφορετική ορολογία, π.χ. «ζώνη αιγιαλού» ή «αιγιάλεια ζώνη», τέλος πάντων κάτι αλλιώτικο.

*Edit:* Και πραγματικά: Ο όρος είναι αιγιάλεια ζώνη (αγνοήστε μερικές Ζώνες στην Αιγιάλεια...)


----------



## Themis (Mar 29, 2012)

Υποθέτουμε επομένως ότι το ελληνικό πρωτότυπο, αντί να λέει "Το κτήριο είναι διατηρητέο και έχει χαρακτηρισμένη επίσημα αιγιαλίτιδα ζώνη", θα έπρεπε μάλλον να λέει: "Το κτήριο είναι διατηρητέο και βρίσκεται σε σημείο με επίσημα καθορισμένο αιγιαλό" (ή "... σε σημείο όπου ο αιγιαλός/ η γραμμή του αιγιαλού/ η αιγιάλεια ζώνη έχει καθοριστεί επισήμως"). Σωστά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 29, 2012)

Έτσι καταλαβαίνω κι εγώ.


----------

